# Seat covers and floor mats



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I remember many a hurl in some of my old cars driving friends from bars back home. then cleaning puke out of the interior with scrub brush. The smell would sometimes last for weeks, and smelled pretty bad usually leading to the rear bench seat being pulled, and all carpet shampooed. It's a real big pain in the rear to do all that work, I'd rather just protect my interior. Lets face it you may get someone who gets carsick, or you may pick up someone who's had a few too many.

Any recommendations on cleaners, and eat covers and rubber floor mats? Better then scruba scruba.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Carpet shampoo.
Ozium.
Fabreze.
Open windows.

A small steam cleaner for upholstery and fabric can be bought for under $100.00.useful for home and car.

Buy scotchguard in spray can and spray everything.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Scotchguard $5.60 a can at Walmart.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

If you really want to protect your carpets, get weather tech floor mats


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The cab has the seats covered in vinyl and rubber floors. D.C, Law requires only that the back seat be covered in a "non absorbent" material, but I paid to have all seats covered. D.C. Law used to require rubber floor covering, but no more. It does still require rubber floor mats. All of the above costs money. This is one, of several reasons why cab rates are what they are.


----------



## sweets125 (Sep 8, 2015)

have you found a place for seat covers? i've been looking as well. i've narrowed it down to 2 companies but would like to see if you have any recommendations


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

sweets125 said:


> have you found a place for seat covers? i've been looking as well. i've narrowed it down to 2 companies but would like to see if you have any recommendations


I am looking for seat covers too... I have a 2012 Subaru Impreza


----------



## sweets125 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> I am looking for seat covers too... I have a 2012 Subaru Impreza


Have you looked around? The 2 companies I'm debating is www.decorauto.com and clazzio.

It's now down to price. I'm not sure I want to spend $700 for clazzio, but I don't know anyone with decor auto seat covers. They offer discounts to ride share people though.

I'm going to stop by their shop tomorrow, the girl I spoke to said she'd be there this weekend and that I could stop by. I'll let you know how it goes Dan


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

sweets125 said:


> Have you looked around? The 2 companies I'm debating is www.decorauto.com and clazzio.
> 
> It's now down to price. I'm not sure I want to spend $700 for clazzio, but I don't know anyone with decor auto seat covers. They offer discounts to ride share people though.
> 
> I'm going to stop by their shop tomorrow, the girl I spoke to said she'd be there this weekend and that I could stop by. I'll let you know how it goes Dan


I'm interested in their discount as well.


----------



## sweets125 (Sep 8, 2015)

i just got back from them. holy crap they have SO much there!! i may even go with their hawaiian print. or their cordura...or their encore material.

it's going to be hard to choose. and their discount is pretty good too. $15.00 off 1 row or $35.00 for the full car. i don't know if the hawaiian prints are too busy for my car, i attached images of the 2 i'm looking at.

i have more than 1 car, so she said she would be able to get me a better deal if i order for both. maybe i'll do hawaiian in my other car and something simple in this car.

their website doesn't mention that their price includes the headrests and arm rests and she said "full material backing". there was a sample one she had available to show me what other companies sell...it was a cheap crappy stretch nylon type material too.

i think i'm leaning way more towards these guys. if you email or call, ask for Susan. this chick really was helpful.

so, what they ask is for a screen shot of your ride sharing profile showing your car so that they can give you the coupon. she said she would even let me use the coupon for my other car as well.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I think for TNC you'd want to go with the leatherette for easy cleanup. I'll have to give them a call Monday. When I priced it out headrests were an extra $10 each.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Seat covers gonna get you bad ratings. GL


----------



## sweets125 (Sep 8, 2015)

what is TNC?

how would seat covers get a bad rating??


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

sweets125 said:


> what is TNC?
> 
> how would seat covers get a bad rating??


TNC = Transpotation Network Company, which is what Uber and Lyft are classified as.

Seat Covers like the ones you have picked out are too busy and not attractive - so they could get you down rated on appearance.


----------



## sweets125 (Sep 8, 2015)

ahh. they have different materials. i'll stay away from the crazy prints for this car then. thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

sweets125 said:


> ahh. they have different materials. i'll stay away from the crazy prints for this car then. thanks for the headsup!


I would suggest going with the leatherette if it's decent, easier to wipe down and clean should someone spill something. Also let us know about the fit. So many seatcovers don't fit that great.


----------



## sweets125 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm not a fan of leatherette....all their seat covers are machine washable. I think I'm going to go with a cloth-like. I may go back to get more samples. But they have a lot of different stuff. I'm already very impressed with the company, I saw some sample seats covered.. but yeah, I'll let you know how the fit is. Once I make up my mind on what to get. I'll get more samples later. I left a voicemail for Susan to call me back.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The seat covers are for your car, not for you. People will vomit, kids will put their shoes on the seats after they step in gum or dog poop, you never know. If you're going to bother putting seat covers on, then get something that is going to get this stuff off your car, not you like Beur suggested. A more neutral pattern that anyone would like is the way to go, again it's for your car and your pax, not you.


----------



## sweets125 (Sep 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> The seat covers are for your car, not for you. People will vomit, kids will put their shoes on the seats after they step in gum or dog poop, you never know. If you're going to bother putting seat covers on, then get something that is going to get this stuff off your car, not you like Beur suggested. A more neutral pattern that anyone would like is the way to go, again it's for your car and your pax, not you.


they have neutral stuff too. i'm not a fan of leatherette but they do have that as an option. i'll let you guys know how it goes. i'm so indecisive and they have too many selections...


----------



## sweets125 (Sep 8, 2015)

Update for those of you who were looking for seat covers. 

these guys are great. Suki Susan and Michelle helped me along the process yesterday. First try and i got them on within 40 minutes. the fit is great!! and i've already had passengers compliment the seat covers. i asked them if they could make the center console between the driver and passenger seat but at first they said no but suki went in and took the measurements and made me one on the spot. 

the lyft and uber discount is really decent too. i got the front and rear and this is the scottsdale material. 

the headrests are included in their prices. the only extras are the map pockets on the back. and since my car was right there suki threw in the console cover in the front. 

i am very VERY happy with these. they have gone above and beyond my expectations both CS wise and quality wise. i stopped by atleast 3 times asking for more options opinions and samples, they stayed open 30 minutes to an hour later than usual, and were helpful when i did the installation with suki.


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> I remember many a hurl in some of my old cars driving friends from bars back home. then cleaning puke out of the interior with scrub brush. The smell would sometimes last for weeks, and smelled pretty bad usually leading to the rear bench seat being pulled, and all carpet shampooed. It's a real big pain in the rear to do all that work, I'd rather just protect my interior. Lets face it you may get someone who gets carsick, or you may pick up someone who's had a few too many.
> 
> Any recommendations on cleaners, and eat covers and rubber floor mats? Better then scruba scruba.


what I do is get a small kiddie pool and have them sit in that that way if they urinate or have diarrhea or need to throw up I can just let them out of the car in the kiddie pool and everything else goes with them it's much easier and faster


----------

